# kong cloud vs e collar ?



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I tried the Kong Cloud for my oversize mpoo, but my agile guy was able to reach his back end with it on.:at-wits-end: Maybe you can get a better fit for your standard? I have the best luck with a soft cone, affixed to his collar. Hope something works for your girl so she can heal up!:clover: Glad she's back home.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I used the inflatable collar on my SPoo boy after he had oral surgery. It stayed on, but with his long legs he was able to scratch at his face and ended up pulling his stitches.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmmm thanks for replys -they had the soft cone also but I think I will just try to get along with this beat up one. I am worried about monday because I have to be away all dy and no one can come in and check on her. But my vet said I could give her an "ace" pill and she would probably sleep all day. : \


----------

